# Bavaria / Tyrol for the first time - realistic?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mid July we'll be off for two weeks and would usually go down to Brittany or the Vendee or such.

This year I have been contemplating Bavarian / Austrian Alps. It's 20 years since I was there through work and always said I would like to go back and tour the area.

I may well have many questions appertaining to this and know I can rely on members here to offer help and advice however there is one question which will determine if I pursue the idea or not:

I wish to tour the area, a night here, couple there, use Stellplatz where possible but we do not speak a word of German. Given that fact is it feasible to embark upon such an holiday. Warning - if the answer is yes more questions will follow!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> I wish to tour the area, a night here, couple there, use Stellplatz where possible but we do not speak a word of German. Given that fact is it feasible to embark upon such an holiday. Warning - if the answer is yes more questions will follow!


Definately go for it ! Try to learn at least the basics first - please, thank you, hello goodbye, where is the stellplatz /shop/ garage - but English is spoken pretty universally in both Germany and Austria.

It always helps to try and we have found half a dozen words of Slovenian ( in Slovenia!) got us a long way and made friends.

Try this;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/talk/

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Germany is a fantastic country to tour and is as motorhome friendly as France, if not more so, especially if you take advantage of their network of stellplatz.
You should have no worries with the language, just learn a few basic words beforehand and when you get there, have a go - you will find that they will probably fall over themselves to practice their English on you instead.
Trawl though the Germany forum for lots of info and have a read of Gerhard's >Stellplatz Guide<

pete


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd go for it. 

Most of the Germans I have met speak better English than most Brits, the country is stunning. and I agree you need the basics.

Like: ein beer bitte.
vo iss the tinklepatz


these may not be accurate


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Germany is great and Bavarian countryside is stunning. A few basic words is all you need to start and do not worry if you make a mistake.
I once asked for some "mixed race bread rolls" instead of an assortment of them and survived to tell the tale!  
The people are helpful and most speak great English, so much so that it can be hard to have a conversation in German if you want to.
Check out the MHF campsite database for places to start with.
Regards Rob.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Well thanks everyone, looks like Germany/Austria it may well be.

I understand that I'm going to need a sticker thingy in the window if I enter a German city but can buy one at a petrol station. What constitutes a "city" are they needed for towns? Am not planning any city visits.

Will i be able to realistically avoid the toll roads in Austria / Tyrol area? I understand they are expensive and are not straightforward as per France.

Thanks again in anticipation,
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Will i be able to realistically avoid the toll roads in Austria / Tyrol area? I understand they are expensive and are not straightforward as per France.


I'm sure it is possible to avoid the toll roads in Austria but in practise you are almost certain to need the vignette. They are dead easy for a van under 3500 kg. They are available from service stations, rastplatz and shops at or near the border and are available for a minimum of 7 days to a maximum of - ? and not outrageously expensive. Stick on your windscreen and go.

It's slightly more complicated for a van over 3500 kg.

G


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mmm, van's 4000kg  

Might just give Austria a miss then


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

no no no, don't avoid Austria. You'll miss out a very beautiful country. You can stay on the normal roads easily.
Couple of years ago, I wanted to show my son where I'd been to the hotel school in Bavaria.
So we went to the Tegernsee and went via the Achensee into Austria and only drove the B roads. We ended up at Zell am See as I used to live near there for 2 years.
Everything done on non motorway roads and we enjoyed the drive through the great countryside.

Have fun

Maddie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll second that. While you're there a trip to Vienna could not be easier and that is a breath-taking city. 

The Go box used for vans over 3500kg is available from the same outlets that sell the sticker. It's about the size of a pack of cards, sticks on the windscreen and, I think, receives signals from overhead gantries. I can't remember whether they deduct money from what you paid or they note how much you have to pay but there is a LOT about it on this site ( search for GO BOX) or on the internet.

While you're in Bavaria don't miss Austria !

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

avoiding toll roads in Austria means avoiding all motorways, which is almost impossible. And with your MGW you need a so-called "Go-Box" for the toll, the sticker is not valid. So if this is your first trip into the German-speaking area anyway, then maybe you should focus on Bavaria. Probability is very high that you will come back. 

That means, of course: If you happen to drive over the border on a small country road, no problem. Just make sure that you do not get on any motorway in Austria (they call them "Autobahn", too) without Go-Box. Especially along the borders the probability to get caught is almost 100%.

The other kind of sticker you might want to get is the German "Umwelt Zone" sticker. You need it to enter the low emission zones in a growing number of German cities. Details about this you can find in peejay's excellent FAQ list. Munich, the capital of Bavaria, will join the club on October 1st.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Read about our first trip to into Europe. Like you we were full of trepidation, and did not know haw we could travel in our two week holiday. We really enjoyed it, and cant wait to go back on the 5th July.

http://www.zozzerweb.com

Then click on European Tour.

Regards

Zozzer.


----------

